# Blake Stepp



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well if you guys remember, Stepp was our 2nd Round Pick last year. We invited him to pre-season camp and was cut. That there is what made us lose his rights as our pick. Now Blake Stepp will be playing in the Las Vegas Summer League with the Cleveland Cavaliers. He will probably not make it but I will keep you guys updated with him. He starts playing July 7. I will tell you guys his stats and any other news surrounding him. Hopefully we end up inviting him to our summer league and to camp, just because I know he is a good ball player, and I think is better than a Bracey Wright.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Here is a profile on him that I made, others are in my personal forum.



sheefo13 said:


> *Blake Stepp #3*
> _Minnesota Timberwolves_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This last year Stepp had been playing for Partizan Beograd in Yugoslavia where Kosta Perovic plays and guys like Nenad Kristic and Fred House have played. Stepp played 14 games for the club shooting 48.6% (2FG) and 45.1% (3FG). He averaged 13 PPG and 2.4 APG but averaged 2.1TPG.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't want Stepp back. It'd be a waste of his and our time.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Why do you say that?


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

I think we need athleticism and defense from whatever point guard we add, as those are the two things most lacking in our current two PGs. I don't see Stepp as the answer to those, not even potentially. If we're going to take a flyer on a recent draftee that's been cut, I'd much rather take the chance on Troy Bell than Blake Stepp.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well today in his first game in the summer league he led his team in scoring with 16 points in 20 minutes. He made 4 of 5 threes. He had 1 assist and 0 turnovers... Man now is it making sense?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Not in the least bit. Stepp got his chance and he's not what we wanted/needed then and he's not now. At best, he's the next Matt Maloney and it'd be hard for him to get that far. He's not going to make an NBA roster bottom line. He'll be lucky to suit up for an official regular season game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Have you ever seen him play? Apparantly not. The guy can flat out shoot and flat out pass. He is an average ball handler for an NBA point guard.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Kid...He didn't beat Anthony Carter out for a 3RD PG SPOT. I think that says it all.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Carter seemed like he played more than Hudson in a few games... Carter is one that brought defense. Carter was the better point guard, but I think by next year he will be the better point guard.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Stepp provides nothing...wither it be consistant offense or defense. He's not going to make a team.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

One assist? 2.4 per game? So does he think he's Huddy?

Stick with the grizzled CBA vets.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It was one game. The guy shot 4-5 from 3 point land! We will see when he ends up on the Cavs roster guys... Then we will see who has the last laugh.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Have you ever seen him play? Apparantly not. The guy can flat out shoot and flat out pass. He is an average ball handler for an NBA point guard.


He looks like a great shooter, but by his assist numbers he doesnt look to hot in the "flat out passing" category. I don't think he'll really amount to anything. Too small to be a SG, and he isn't a good enough ballhandler too be a starting, or even good PG in the NBA.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The thing is, the guy can pass really well and can shoot. He is a very good leader too. He is really the only one that decides which Blake Stepp shows up for the game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> The thing is, the guy can pass really well and can shoot. He is a very good leader too. He is really the only one that decides which Blake Stepp shows up for the game.


First of all let me say I haven't seen a lot of Stepp, but from what I have seen, he isn't very fast and isn't a great ballhandler. With all the quick, great ballhandling PG's coming into the league, its going to be tough for him to be good.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The guy is a really good team leader, a good passer, and a good shooter and scorer.... He just can't do them all at once. I think he should be invited to training camp, but that is just me.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> The guy is a really good team leader, a good passer, and a good shooter and scorer.... He just can't do them all at once. I think he should be invited to training camp, but that is just me.


The T'Wolves would be stupid not to. You don't just draft a player then not see if they have improved, I just don't think he'll ever be a good player.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I am not saying he will be good, I think he would be a solid role player though. Good in my eyes is making a fantasy league....


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

That depends what you mean by role player. If and that's a BIG if. IF he made the team, he'd be a third pg. That isn't really a role player. Assuming nobody got hurt he'd be riding the pine. On the other hand if somebody got hurt, I wouldn't feel comfortable handing over even the backup pg spot to him. I'll give him one thing, he can shoot. He's not a very good ball handler, passer, etc. So he's a good leader...how many third string pg's are going to be leading a ballclub?


----------

